# Kibble experiment



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I did a little experiment this morning with the kibble I'm feeding Abbey, as I read (on this forum) if mixing dry food with cooked the kibble shouldn't expand too much or bloat could be a problem. I feed "NOW" puppy and adult "Acana", the puppy food tripled in size where as the acana hardly changed in size at all. I've been gradually taking her off the puppy food anyways (and finishing the bag), but after seeing how much it expanded in the water I won't be feeding it to her anymore.


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

This is the first I've read about kibble expanding in size causing bloat. How wet is the cooked food you added to the dry? I'm getting my puppy in 10 days and I'm curious about this subject. Can you just add water to the kibble to test its expansion?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I put the two kinds of kibble in a small bowl of water for two hours, the puppy food didn't take long to triple in size. The cooked food is wet but not real runny, but even the pure pumpkin will make it swell up. I just finished making Abbey's cooked meals for the next 4-5 days, I boiled skinless chicken breasts with carrots. I then cut up the chicken & place in the bottom of (one meal) containers, blend the carrots, pumpkin, peas and some of the boiling water and spoon that on top of the chicken. At meal times I give her kibble, contents of one container and add (rotating) either kefir, fish oil, hempseed oil, coconut oil or flaxseed oil. I hope I'm giving her what she needs, you read so many different things.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Have a look here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/137122-fed-up-feeding-them.html#post1606234

http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/142746-kibble-upchuck.html#post1670634

http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/142746-kibble-upchuck.html#post1669218

Eric


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Interesting, I was feeling quite confident in the Acana as it didn't swell in water. I have already got rid of the puppy food that swelled A LOT, and it won't be too long before she is off the other one too. I've been hesitant taking her completely off the kibble before now as she's just 4 months old, and although I know I can make better meals I'm not as confident I'll be giving a growing puppy all the supplants she requires.


----------

